# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2021 (26 Σεπτεμβρίου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας)

## Polyneikos

*Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2021 ( 26 Σεπτεμβρίου, Αθήνα)*



*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
Με αφορμή την συμπλήρωση ενός έτους της λήψης της ειδικής αθλητικής αναγνώρισης ο Πρόεδρος της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. *κ. Κλιάφας*, συνοδευόμενος από τον ιδρυτικό Πρόεδρο και νυν υπεύθυνο αγωνιστικού σχεδιασμού *κ. Κολιγκιώνη* , επισκέφθηκαν τον Υφυπουργό Αθλητισμού όπου συζητήθηκαν διάφορα ζητήματα.
Ο κύριος Υφυπουργός εξέφρασε την πλήρη στήριξη του στο έργο της τωρινής διοίκησης της Ομοσπονδίας και ήταν ιδιαίτερα θετικός στο ενδεχόμενο ανάληψης μιας μεγάλης διεθνούς διοργάνωσης της IFBB από την Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. στην Ελλάδα.
Τέλος ο κ. Υφυπουργός προσκλήθηκε και αποδέχθηκε να παραστεί *στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. στις 26 Σεπτέμβρη στην Αθήνα.

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο αυτό και ξέρουμε εφόσον τον δηλώνουν αυτόν τον αγώνα και απο την Κυβέρνηση , μπορεί να γίνει και θα έχει κύρος  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Αντε σιγά σιγά να μπαίνουμε σε αγωνιστικούς ρυθμούς   :05. Weights:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κατηγοριες ΒΒing;;

----------


## Polyneikos

Η πρώτη επίσημη διοργάνωση της ΠΟΣΔ  είναι στην αντίστροφη μέτρηση!

Οι αθλητές θα πρέπει να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή -μέσω του Συλλόγου τους- μέχρι τις *14 Σεπτεμβρίου!*
Ο αγώνας θα γίνει κεκλεισμένων των θυρών, λόγω υγειονομικών μέτρων . 

Σε συνεννόηση με την Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού επειδή ο αγώνας θα γίνει χωρίς θεατές και χορηγούς,  ο αγώνας συναποφασίστηκε να αλλάξει γήπεδο και να  διεξαχθεί  στην αίθουσα 6 (Βοηθητικό Γήπεδο Μπάσκετ) του Στάδιου Ειρήνης Φιλίας, για καλύτερη τήρηση των υγειονομικών μέτρων.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σχετικά με τις κατηγορίες Bodybuilding που δεν θα υπάρχουν σε αυτό το 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. λάβαμε την εξής ενημέρωση απο τους κύκλους της Ομοσπονδίας:*

Στα Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα αναγνωρισμένων αθλημάτων, πρέπει η κάθε κατηγορία να έχει *Minimum 5 συμμετοχές/κατηγορία* καθώς παράλληλα οι νικητές παίρνουν μόρια και για Σχολές Ανωτέρας Εκπαίδευσης και για ΑΣΕΠ σύμφωνα με την θέση τους.
Για αυτόν τον λόγο δεν μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν δηλαδή Open κατηγορίες με αθλητές διαφορετικών κατηγοριών αλλά ούτε και κατηγορία με 1-2 συμμετοχές.

Yπήρχε μια βολιδοσκόπηση μεταξύ Ομοσπονδίας και Συλλόγων στο αν υπάρχει ικανοποιητικός αριθμός αθλητών κατηγοριών Bodybuilding που να προετοιμάζονται αλλά δεν υπήρχε πληροφόρηση για έντονη κινητικότητα.
Συνεπώς αποφασίστηκε να μην υπάρχουν κατηγορίες Bodybuilding στο Πανελλήνιο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ειναι λογικό να υπάρχουν απορίες και εκπλήξεις γιατι μέχρι τωρα αυτα ήταν άγνωστα στο άθλημά μας , ενω τωρα με την κρατικη αναγνώριση ακολουθείτε ένα άλλο πρωτόκολλό στην ομοσπονδία σύμφωνα με τα νομικά πλαίσια του Αθλητικού νόμου
Σιγα σιγα όμως θα γίνονται κατανοητά και λειτουργικά

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Ο κοσμος Ηλια θελει να ξαναδει αγωνες οπως παλια ...αντε μακαρι να τελειωσει αυτη η ιστορια οσο γινεται νωριτερα.
Φυσικα επιρεαζει κ τη ψυχολογια των αθλητων που κ αυτοι θελουν να δειξουν τους κοπους τους κ να το χαρουν  σε "live προσεγγιση" κ οχι σε αδεια καθισματα.

----------


## kostionalist

Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει αερογραφος?

----------


## Polyneikos

Για αυτά τα θέματα, στείλε καλύτερα e-mail στην Ομοσπονδία ή στο τηλέφωνο που υπάρχει..

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην αίθουσα 6 (καλαθοσφαίρισης) του Σταδίου Ειρήνης και Φιλίας θα διεξαχθεί το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2021 της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. την 26/09/2021.
Δικαίωμα συμμετοχής έχουν οι αθλητές των Σωματείων της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. τα οποία έχουν λάβει ειδική αθλητική αναγνώριση από την Γ.Γ.Α.
Οι ακριβείς ώρες εγγραφών,ζύγισης και του αγώνα θα γνωστοποιηθούν σε νεότερη ανακοίνωση.

----------


## Polyneikos

ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ & FITNESS
26/09/2021
ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ 6 ΚΑΛΑΘΟΣΦΑΙΡΙΣΗΣ Σ.Ε.Φ.


08:00 ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΝ-ΖΥΓΙΣΗΣ

11:30 ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΑΓΩΝΑ

-Στο στάδιο θα υπάρχει συνεργείο αερογράφου από τις 07:00 με κόστος 25 ευρώ ανά αθλητή.Υπενθυμίζεται ότι μόνο η εγκεκριμένη βαφή από την ΠΟΣΔ και την IFBB θα γίνεται δεκτή.

-Οι εγγραφές στην Γραμματεία των αγώνων θα γίνονται αποκλειστικά και μόνο από τους εκπροσώπους των σωματείων όπως αναλυτικά έχουν ενημερωθεί σύμφωνα με την προκήρυξη του Πανελληνίου πρωταθλήματος η οποία τους έχει αποσταλεί.

-Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η είσοδος στο στάδιο θα επιτρέπεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στους εκπροσώπους των σωματείων της ΠΟΣΔ και στους αθλητές σύμφωνα με τα ισχύοντα υγειονομικά πρωτόκολλα (Πιστοποιητικό Εμβολιασμού/Νόσησης ή Rapid test εντός του τελευταίου 48 ώρου και υποχρεωτική χρήση προστατευτικής μάσκας πλην των αγωνιζόμενων αθλητών.)

----------


## thanoslibero

Έχει αναρτηθεί η γενική κατάταξη;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Έχει αναρτηθεί η γενική κατάταξη;


Θεωρώ ότι θα ανέβουν σύντομα από την Ομοσπονδία, σήμερα είναι ημέρα αποσυμπίεσης   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φιτνες - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. που συστήθηκε τον Δεκέμβριο 2019 με ιδρυτικό πρόεδρο τον *Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη*  ο οποίος ανέλαβε το φορτίο να συσπειρώσει Συλλόγους, παράγοντες, προπονητές αθλητές για την δημιουργίας μιας Ομοσπονδίας από την αρχή, με στόχο την ειδική αναγνώριση από την Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού και όλα τα οφέλη ενός αναγνωρισμένου αθλήματος.
Έγιναν όλες οι απαραίτητες διαδικασίες, όπως  κατάθεση και απόφαση καταστατικού απο το Πρωτοδικείο,  εκλογή Διοικητικού συμβουλίου,  αναγνώριση της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. από την παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία (IFBB) και την αντιπροσώπευση της παγκόσμιας από την συσταθεισα ελληνική (affiliation) και τέλος την κατάθεση όλων αυτών στην Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού.
Μετά από πολλές εργασίες και ζυμώσεις, ο στόχος επετεύχθη τον Ιούλιο  του 2020 ! 

*
Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης   ιδρυτικός Πρόεδρος και Υπεύθυνος αγωνιστικού σχεδιασμού
*





Λόγω της πανδημίας και των περιορισμών δεν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα διεξεγωγής αγώνων το 2020.
Το 2021, προκυρήχθηκε το 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. το οποίο πραγματοποιήθηκε την Κυριακή 26 Σεπτεμβρίου στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας.

Λόγω περιορισμών, ο αγώνας ήταν κεκλεισμένων των θυρών για τους θεατές, γεγονός όμως που δεν επηρέασε την συμμετοχή των αθλητών, των οποίων *οι συμμετοχές άγγιξαν τις 171!*

*Εισαγωγή ενός νέου αγωνίσματος , του Fitness Challenge

*Yπάρχουν 6 ασκήσεις και ο κάθε αθλητής έχει 1΄ χρόνο για κάθε άσκηση, προσπαθώντας να εκτελέσει με σωστή εκτέλεση όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες επαναλήψεις. Ενδιάμεσα των ασκήσεων, υπάρχει 1΄ ξεκούραση και στο τέλος αρθροίζονται οι επαναλήψεις με νικητή τον αθλητή με το μεγαλύτερο άρθροισμα
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο site της ΙFBB.


*Οι συμμετοχές ανά κατηγορία* 

1. Fitness Challenge Juniors  :14
2. Fitness Challenge 23-40 :57 
3. Fitness Challenge Masters 40+  :36
4. Fitness Challenge Women Juniors :5
5. Fitness Challenge Women 23-40 :11
6. Fitness Challenge Women Masters 40 :7
7.  Mens Physique Juniors :4
8. Mens Physique -1.79 :11
9. Mens Physique +1.79 :11
10. Classic Bodybuilding-1.75  :5
11. Classic Bodybuilding -1.80  :6
12. Classic Bodybuilding+1.80 :4
13. Wellness  :1 
14.  Bikini Fitness -1.60 :2 
14. Bikini Fitness +1.60 :2

Την έναρξη του αγώνα έκανε ο πρόεδρος του Δ.Σ. της ΠΟΣΔ,  *Στέλιος Κλιάφας.*



Στο τραπέζι της κριτικής επιτροπής από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά : 
*Αλέξανδρος Γερολυμάτος , Λίτσα Αβράμη, Σάκης Πεφάνης, Σβελτάνα Κατσέλου, Βάσω Γιαννιώτη, Θεοχάρης Κοτσιβός, Τάσος Μισαηλίδης

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανακήρυξη Επίτιμου Προέδρου 


Ο πρόεδρος της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ   *Στέλιος Κλιάφας*  και ο *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης* ,  ιδρυτικός Πρόεδρος και Υπεύθυνος αγωνιστικού σχεδιασμού, απονέμουν την επίτιμη προεδρεία στον *Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο*  με απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης της ΠΟΣΔ!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Πολύ καλή κίνηση γιατι ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος είναι άτομο κοινής αποδοχής και πάντα ήθελε να ενώσει και οχι να διχάσει  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες του Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.  στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2021 - Best Moments*


Απονομής πλακέτας στην μνήμη του* Γιώργου Καπετανάκη*


Στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΠΟΣΔ έγινε απονομή πλακέτας στο γιό του θανόντος Γιώργου Καπετανάκη , Χρήστο Καπετανάκη 










Στις 16-02-2020 ήταν η ημέρα που αποχώρησε από τα επίγεια μια εμβληματική φιγούρα του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding, ο Γιώργος Καπετανάκης. ENAΣ ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ.

Πρωταθλητής τις δεκατίες του 1980 και 1990, με πολύπλευρη δράση και πάντα ενεργός στο σιδερένιο άθλημα.
Πρόεδρος της ΠΕΣΔ (Πανελλήνια Ένωση Αθλητών Σωματικής Διάπλασης) που δημιουργήθηκε απο αθλητές το 1989 με πλούσια δράση, αντιπρόεδρος της WABBA International, πρόεδρος της κριτικής επιτροπής, αρθρογράφος σε περιοδικά όπως το MuscleMag ,ιδιοκτήτη του γυμναστηρίου AΔΩΝΙΣ και καταστήματος συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής, προπονητής αθλητών, εκφωνητής αγώνων, είναι τα κομμάτια που συμπληρώνουν το παζλ του πολυσχιδούς Γιώργου Καπετάνακη με πολυτιμη προσφορά από τα πολλά πόστα που έχει περάσει.
Για όσους όμως τον γνώριζαν καλύτερα και πιο προσωπικά ήξεραν τον άνθρωπο Γιώργο, ρομαντικός, ονειροπόλος με ιδιαιτερες ευαισθησίες για την ζωή αλλά και το άθλημα που τον ανέδειξε και ο ίδιος εκπροσώπησε.

«Τραγούδια έγραψα για φίλους που από λογής κατοπτρισμούς μέσα στους άξαφνους στροβίλους, χάθηκαν σαν τους ναυαγούς. Μα για αυτούς που στο πλάι μας συνεχίζουν, ψάχνω ακόμα τους ρυθμούς που θα τους αξίζουν."

Οι άνθρωποι φεύγουν μόνο όταν τους διώχνουμε από την σκέψη μας και όταν τους βγάζουμε από την καρδιά μας.
Αυτό δεν έχει συμβεί με σένα Γιώργο Καπετανάκη θα σε θυμόμαστε και θα σε μνημονεύουμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομής πλακέτας  στην μνήμη του Ηλία Σαρρή*


Στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΠΟΣΔ έγινε απονομή πλακέτας στο γιό του θανόντος Ηλία Σαρρή.
Στις 19 Αυγούστου 2021 ο βετεράνος αθλητής από την Σκάλα Λακωνίας  σκοτώθηκε σε  τροχαίο  δυστύχημα.
Προσέφερε τις υπηρεσίες του στο άθλημα διαχρονικά και με συνέπεια. Διατηρούσε τον Αθλητικό Σύλλογο "Σκάλα Λακωνίας".

----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή τιμητικής πλακέτας έγινε στον Λευτέρη Αυγενάκη, Υφυπουργο Αθλητισμού, που στάθηκε αρωγός για την δημιουργία της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.
Λόγω ανειλειμμενών υποχρεώσεων, την πλακέτα παρέβαλε συνεργάτης του Αυγενάκη







Απονομή τιμητικής πλακέτας έγινε στον δικηγόρο *Άγγελο Πατρώνη*, που με την νομική του υποστήριξη , έγιναν όλες οι απαραίτητες διαδικασίες για την δημιουργία της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η Έναρξη του αγώνα έγινε με τις κατηγορίες Fitness Challenge*


*Fitness Challenge Juniors*  *: 14 Συμμετοχές*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness Challenge 23-40* *: 57 Συμμετοχές**

*











*

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Fitness Challenge Masters 40+ : 36 Συμμετοχές
*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness Challenge Women Juniors : 5
*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness Challenge Women 23-40 : 11 Συμμετοχές*
























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Fitness Challenge Women Masters 40 : 7 συμμετοχές*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique Juniors : 4 συμμετοχές
*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique -1.79 : 11 συμμετοχές*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique +1.79 : 11 συμμετοχές*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.75 : 6 συμμετοχές

*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.80 : 5 συμμετοχές

*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Επιτυχημένο Come backup για τον *Πάρη Νικολάου στην Classic Bodybuilding -1.80,* νίκησε την κατηγορία μετά από 6 χρόνια αποχής, απο τους παλαιότερους ενεργούς αθλητές των κατηγοριών Fitness, περίπου 20 χρόνια.
Σταθερή αξία και ο *Θοδωρής Κορωνίδης,* επίσης πολλά χρόνια με πολλές συμμετοχές.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.80 : 4 συμμετοχές*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Wellness , 1 συμμετοχή
*























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness -1.60, 2 συμμετοχές
*




























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Fitness +1.60, 2 συμμετοχές*




























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.  (1/2)*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΤΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.  (2/2)*

----------

